# Blue Buffalo Large breed puppy



## Punjabiball3r (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys just a quick question my dog weighs 30 pounds and he is 12 weeks. When I checked the blue buffalo large breed puppy the minimum weight on it was 50 pounds.. He has been eating it well but should I switch back to the regular puppy Blue Buffalo instead of Large breed puppy? Or should I ignore it and keep feeding him large breed?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure with Buffalo Blue LBP, they base their feeding on the size of the dog at Adult stage, vs. what they are right now....


----------



## Punjabiball3r (May 5, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> I'm pretty sure with Buffalo Blue LBP, they base their feeding on the size of the dog at Adult stage, vs. what they are right now....


Really? I never knew that I am going to go and get the regular BB for puppies then.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Punjabiball3r said:


> Really? I never knew that I am going to go and get the regular BB for puppies then.


LBP puppy is just fine. What Jessica was saying is that the label is telling you how to feed based on the expected adult weight, not the current weight. Same thing with all their formulas.


----------



## Punjabiball3r (May 5, 2011)

Ok I understand now this is my first dog so I am new to this kind of stuff..I have also been reading that Large breed puppy food is not good for puppies because it contains to much calcium and stunts the growth. Is this true?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Punjabiball3r said:


> I have also been reading that Large breed puppy food is not good for puppies because it contains to much calcium and stunts the growth. Is this true?


I'm not an expert on the calcium stuff because I can never remember it for some reason (I don't do puppies). But I am sure that someone else will chime in. 

However, a look on BB's website showed that their regular puppy formula has a higher minimum calcium percentage (1.3%) than the LBP (1.2%). BUT, those are minimums which means it could be higher.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> LBP puppy is just fine. What Jessica was saying is that the label is telling you how to feed based on the expected adult weight, not the current weight.


Exactly! Don't use the regular puppy formula. It has too much calcium and phosphorus for a large breed puppy.

And yes, most other puppy food has guidelines based on the current weight of your dog, along with how old they are. Buffalo Blue has you feed based on how old they are now, and the expected adult weight...so being a GSD, 70 lbs would be about right and the median for a GSD. You just need to go by how many months your puppy is...and follow the 51-70 guidelines. If you have a male, you could probably go to the 71-100 range...but keep at the low end of that.

Blue Buffalo is a good food..and I would have stayed on it if Cheyenne didn't have issues with chicken. I had to find a lamb-based food for her...


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Punjabiball3r said:


> Ok I understand now this is my first dog so I am new to this kind of stuff..I have also been reading that Large breed puppy food is not good for puppies because it contains to much calcium and stunts the growth. Is this true?


It is actually the other way around. The regular puppy formulas have too much calcium...not the large breed puppy formulas.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

BB only posts their minimums...or they did back when I was feeding it. I quit using their food because I could not get them to disclose their maximums cal/pho. I tried several avenues all to no avail . I'm of the mindset if they were within range they would be proudly displaying it.

Maybe they are now, since I no longer use their product I don't keep up with it...but I have my doubts.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/145562-blue-buffalo-what-they-hiding.html


----------



## Punjabiball3r (May 5, 2011)

ok thanks guys!


----------

